# Silverlands, Chertsey 2010



## vwdirtboy (Nov 23, 2010)

The exact date Silverlands was built is unknown, however it is thought to be between 1818-1825, the first owner being Vice-Admiral the Rt. Hon Sir Frederick Hotham. Silverlands was used as the Hotham family home until approximately 1887.

The Actors Orphanage was started in 1896 and was both a home and school to approx 60 children. The home and school was moved to Silverlands, Chertsey in 1938. 
In 1941 it became a female nurse’s school for the nearby Botley Park Asylum and St Peter’s Hospital. This ran alongside the buildings use by the Actors Orphanage, until 1958 when the Orphanage Ceased to exist.


In 1990 Silverlands Nursing School amalgamated with other schools of nursing in Surrey and Hampshire to become the Francis Harrison College of nursing and midwifery.

At some point in the late 1990’s Silverlands ceased it’s role as a nursing school and the National Probation Service was looking for a new site for the ‘residential assessment and intervention programmes for adult males with allegations of, or convictions for, sexual offences involving children’. Silverlands in Chertsey was considered the most appropriate.

The proposal was met with strong opposition from local people who organised a candlelit vigil to protest about the site being used for such a purpose and were concerned about the impact of the 7000 children attending the 25 schools within a 2.5 mile radius of Silverlands. After a lot of debating and protests on 4th July, 2002, it was confirmed by the Home Office Minister that Silverlands will not become the home of the Wolvercote paedophile clinic.

However during this time, the Grade 2 listed building had already had £3.7 million pounds spent on its refurbishment. It remains empty. Its future uncertain.

I know this site has been done a few times and some of the pictures may seem similar, I hope my pictures manage to do the old girl justice! Thanks for looking


----------



## KooK. (Nov 23, 2010)

Great report, awesome photos. Love that staircase.


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 25, 2010)

WOW DUDE what a gem. Good job on getting in, it doesn't appear to have been vandalised so access can't be chav friendly.


----------



## lost (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice work vwdb, this is one I've been curious about for a while, good to see it's still explorable.


----------



## tommo (Nov 25, 2010)

grand opening shot fella , its strange how some parts are mint and some parts are wrecked


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Excellent report too, which is extremely useful as I didn't know anything about this place.
Thanks
GDZ


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 1, 2010)

*great post*

The place is stunning & in such good order still.
realy great pictures vw.
I somhow missed this one so glad i trawled through
Quality post mate,well done.

SK


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 1, 2010)

Good report VW - looking at that chandelier for some reason brought the scene form Only Fools And Horses to mind


----------



## King Al (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice one VW, beautiful building that, those ceilings are fantastic


----------



## Mad Larkin (Dec 2, 2010)

nice pictures dude.

i went here a month or 2 ago with a friend but didnt put the pics up for some reason.
we found it really odd that although it's been derelict for quite a few years, there is still power to the intercom at the front gate, the cameras look like they're on, the fire alarm has power and even the light switches still work!!


----------



## RichardH (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent report.

It should be a capital offence to allow a building like this become derelict out of apathy. (I exaggerate, but not by much. )


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 2, 2010)

RichardH said:


> Excellent report.
> 
> It should be a capital offence to allow a building like this become derelict out of apathy. (I exaggerate, but not by much. )



No, your 100% spot on, Rich.
All that public money spent?
We can all treat that as our entrance fee paid in full 

SK


----------

